# New Rear Axle in 14 LT



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep, unfortunately as a tech we get the short end of the stick for warranty jobs. Glad they took care of you so nicely though.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Benner said:


> Yep, unfortunately as a tech we get the short end of the stick for warranty jobs. Glad they took care of you so nicely though.


Thank you, I know my former Extended Contract company J M & A paid 100% of the shop rate if taken to the selling Hyundai dealer? That even surprised me? I was shocked to learn what G.M. pays the tech, less than a third his going rate. That's not right? My mechanic showed me the screen. For that matter what was I doing in the shop anyway, but I did ask to see my old part if possible and found out many of these trailing arm rear ends have failed, the first 2014 he had seen? Can you refuse to do warranty work, or do an abridged job?


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

You could refuse to do warranty work however you wouldn't have a job very long do to picking and choosing and pissing everyone off. Basically if the paperwork for the vehicle gets handed to you it's your vehicle till it's done unless you don't know how to do the work or aren't comfortable with it, or someone else is handling a different part.

My specialty for example is Steering, Suspension, brakes, and Alignments. However I do engine, minor transmission, and some HVAC work. My weak point is Electrical just because I've let myself fall behind unfortunately with current stuff. Our delearship is kind of unusual because it seems like we have guys that are good all around but experts in one area specifically. We have an Engine tech, a Transmission tech, an Electrical/Interior tech, and me as the Suspension/Alignment tech, and then a couple guys that are all around good.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, I always heard G.M had the 'Heavy Line Tech', and other terms you don't hear with other Makers. Before you go can you diagnose my problem? Does that rear shelf rattle, seems real flimsy and cheap when I pounded on it, or could it be this E brake assembly cable, or a phantom piece of material that supposedly gets caught in the wheel? Of course the tech would have seen that, nice guy who has a ton of experience with Chevy. While everyone knows when you're a cash paying customer you pay more, why would they stiff the tech. Isn't he going to do a less thorough job?


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Basically GM doesn't want to have to pay the tech as much out of their own pocket. 
Haven't dealt with too many cruze myself. I Haven't done any interior work on them. But also haven't seen any issues like that from any of the other techs. Neither my wife's or my Cruze have any rattling issues however they're both still under 10,000 miles.


----------



## C5Shark (May 25, 2012)

What symptoms were you experiencing that lead you to bring the car in for service?


----------

